

An analog clock in your bash prompt on OS X - psm42
https://github.com/paulsm/bashtime

======
Sephr
That is a lot of if statements just to get some directly adjacent unicode
characters, which can easily be generated with some simple math.

This solution may be a little terse (96 bytes; I wrote it for the 140bytes
golfing challenge), but it should help explain how to get the current time's
clock character: <https://gist.github.com/eligrey/985721#file-annotated-js>

------
chch
Instead of using a very long set of If statements, I think you could just use
something like

    
    
        a=$((`date +%M`/15));b=$((128335 + `date +%l` +((a*(a**2-39*a+110))/6)));printf '%x' $b;
    

and print the resulting hex's character, no?

(I'd finish off the code myself, but I have a bus to catch)

Edit: Ah, I see Sephr came prepared. ;)

~~~
psm42
I'm sure you could. It's a quick hack.

~~~
chch
No criticism here; your quick hack let me do a quick hack and learn some bash
in the process. :)

------
WestCoastJustin
Wondering what this looks like on GNU bash (version 4.2.25 i686-pc-linux-gnu)?
Wonder no longer:

    
    
      $ ./bashtime.sh 
      🕤

~~~
ryanpetrich
A font that supports Emoji is required.

------
bajsejohannes
Honest question: Do you prefer this to a digital time display? Why?

Personally, when it comes to time, I "think" digital.

~~~
psm42
No idea really. I made it quickly this morning, and I'm trying it out today.
It does make it easier to see whether a bunch of commands were performed at
roughly the same time than a digital display.

~~~
merlincorey
Your advantage unfortunately obscures other useful information.

My [zsh] prompt displays the exact time down to the second on its own line. I
just scan up looking at the time to see if the hours match or minutes... But I
still have the ability to know if one was 3 minutes 33 seconds or one was 27
minutes 10 seconds within that hour/half hour.

------
scottw
Is there a particular font that works better than others for this? I've tried
all my fixed width fonts and the clock is barely readable in any of them.

~~~
psm42
I use Source Code Pro. Consolas used to be my favorite.

------
imsofuture
This is cutesy, but having a timestamp on your prompt is an easy-to-implement
sometimes-lifesaver. Highly recommended, one way or another :)

~~~
sethhochberg
Out of curiosity, could you describe a scenario where you'd consider time-
stamping like that to be a lifesaver?

